# Frage zur neuen Dayli



## Kaykon (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein kleines Problem und wollte Fragen ob da iwer eine Lösung für hat. Wenn ich die Aufgabe bekomme, dass ich 3 bestimmte Steine schleifen soll, kommen öfters perfekte Steine raus als das normale Steine raus kommen. Aber die perfekten kann ich nicht abgeben. 

Gibt es da eine Lösung oder haben noch andere dieses Problem ? 

Grüße
Kaykon


----------



## Benon (16. Dezember 2010)

Solang im Questlog steht das du 3 geschliffen hast kannst du auch als abgabe die aus dem AH oder von anderen abgeben, ansonsten, freu dich über den Procc die Dinger gehen besser weg 

LG Benon


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ok hab auch mal ne "blöde" Frage^^ und wollte deshalb nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen da es indirekt hiermit zu tun hat.

Wo finde ich die Dayli ? ^^


----------



## Kaykon (16. Dezember 2010)

In OG beim Bergbaulehrer ^^


----------



## Versace83 (16. Dezember 2010)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Ok hab auch mal ne "blöde" Frage^^ und wollte deshalb nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen da es indirekt hiermit zu tun hat.
> 
> Wo finde ich die Dayli ? ^^



Einer macht es in der Ueberschrift vor und der naechste macht es nach  es heisst "daily"

Um deine Frage zu beantworten sind die Questgeber (welche auch die Lehrer sind) laut buffed Datenbank:

Allianz: Isabel Jones im Handelsdistrikt bei 63/62

Horde: Marith Lazuria im Tal der Ehre bei 71/35

VG
Syrago


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (16. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antworten^^ 

Ok daily werd ich mir merken^^


----------



## Erdwusel (18. Dezember 2010)

Naja, teurer sind die perfekten Steine bei uns keineswegs.
Die perfekten werden so bei 10-15G gehandet, die rohen Steine liegen bei ca. 150 G und die geschliffenen findet man gar nicht.
Allerdings wurde ds gefixt und es gibt dort nun keine perfekten mehr.


----------



## Hellrider (1. Juli 2011)

Hiho,

ab welchem Skill bekommt man die Daily?


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

Kaykon schrieb:


> *Frage zur neuen Dayli*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zählen denn die perfekten zur Quest? Oder muss du drei normale schleifen, damit die Quest als abgeschlossen gilt?


----------



## Cassiopheia (1. Juli 2011)

uralt thread ausgraben ftw  die steine die man für die juwidaily schleifen muss gibt es nicht mehr als perfekte gems.


----------



## PMB (30. Januar 2013)

Was kann ich mir eigentlich für die Juwemarken kaufen? Die alten Sachen gibts ja in SW... die habe ich schon alle...und wo sind die Händler für die neuen Steinchen und Rezepte??? z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Rezept/Vorlage-Funkelnder-Chrysokoll-83952#teaches Finde ich nirgends...(Drop??)
Ich habe nur den Typ im Jadewald gefunden bei den Schlangenfuzzy´s ! Der hat aber nix an Rezepten.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Januar 2013)

Bei mir sind schon ca. 12 Rezepte gedropt.


----------



## Jackie251 (4. Februar 2013)

PMB schrieb:


> Was kann ich mir eigentlich für die Juwemarken kaufen? Die alten Sachen gibts ja in SW... die habe ich schon alle...und wo sind die Händler für die neuen Steinchen und Rezepte??? z.B. http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Rezept/Vorlage-Funkelnder-Chrysokoll-83952#teaches Finde ich nirgends...(Drop??)
> Ich habe nur den Typ im Jadewald gefunden bei den Schlangenfuzzy´s ! Der hat aber nix an Rezepten.



Der Typ im Jadewald hat normalerweise Serpentine und Schmuck
Als Droprezepte gibt es 14 Metasteine die man zufällig findet
Und die ganzen raren(blau) Steine aus MOP erhält man durch Forschung. Wenn man beim Forschen schon alle Steine einer Farbe kennt, erlernt man den einer anderen Farbe.


----------



## PMB (26. Februar 2013)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> Der Typ im Jadewald hat normalerweise Serpentine und Schmuck
> Als Droprezepte gibt es 14 Metasteine die man zufällig findet
> Und die ganzen raren(blau) Steine aus MOP erhält man durch Forschung. Wenn man beim Forschen schon alle Steine einer Farbe kennt, erlernt man den einer anderen Farbe.



Ok, danke für die Antwort. und schon kommt die nächste Frage. Die Daily im Handelsdestrikt ist doch auch die wo du die alten Juwesymbole bekommst. Ich habe nun schon 50 Stück nur zu kaufen gibts nix. Außer den alten Crap von Cata !? Oder kann ich die noch wo anders verwenden?


----------



## Jackie251 (18. März 2013)

Da man die Marken für eine Cata Quest erhält die Cata matz verbraucht, kann man auch nur Cata items dafür kaufen.


----------

